

Passware extracts Facebook, Google passwords from memory or hibernation files - wallrat
http://blog.lostpassword.com/2013/02/passware-kit-12-3/

======
Zarel
You should really have a prominent link to a product page (or at least the
home page) from your blog, if you're going to post blog links to HN...

~~~
wallrat
OP here, not my product, just thought it were interesting, even if hibernation
files are an old classic among attack vectors.

I do work on something related though, <https://scry.co> that tries to protect
you from the most common damage if your laptop gets stolen.

